# Extended magazine tubes for beretta extrema



## honkerwacker (Apr 10, 2006)

Does any body know a company that makes these for that gun. Most all I can find are for pump guns. Any info would help :beer:


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

Might not need one. If you float one you can get 6 in.


----------



## claycrusher (Jan 20, 2006)

Here is where I picked mine up at.

http://www.surecycle.com/


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

They are all over

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/Store/ ... px?p=23213

http://www.briley.com/index.asp?PageAct ... ProdID=127

http://www.amazon.com/Beretta-Xtrema-Sh ... B000GKWRWI


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Go with Surecycle, you wont be disappointed! Or save your money and do what Mark said and float one! With my SBE i can hold 8 with the tube and 4/5 without


----------



## Scattergun Gooch (Oct 17, 2007)

Look at Mack's online


----------



## honkerwacker (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the info. I must have done something wrong when i googled them. :beer:


----------



## ERhunter (Mar 1, 2008)

Check out Choate Machine and tool for the most reasonably priced extension tubes. Have used on three different guns and had no problems.

www.choatemachinetool.com/


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

I cant find anything on ten gauge bps pump. anyone know who might make one of those?


----------

